# Blind Problems With Replacement Windows (Long)



## JohnnyLargo (Apr 27, 2011)

Just found this site....
We very recently had our windows replaced with Simonton Double Slide/Hung windows. Our home is wood framed, built in approx. 1954, with Hardee board siding and typical drywall interior walls. The windows / openings were measured twice, by the salesman and the installer prior to ordering the windows. At no time, by either person or in the contract or literature provided were we informed that our existing vertical blinds would not be able to be re-hung as they were, inside mount, with the slats on the inside in the closed position. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

With most blinds, you can remove some of the slats and make them shorter. Talk to whoever sold them to you for the information.


----------



## JohnnyLargo (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, but its not the length that's the major problem. Because they are inside mount and the new windows are so much thicker, they (the mounting rails) protrude at least an inch into the room, in which case when closed, the edges of the blinds are in the room, not blocking any light! Because of allergies and aesthetics, we do not have or use valances in most rooms.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Is there a trim molding (casing) on the inside of the windows, or are they just finished with a drywall corner?


----------



## JohnnyLargo (Apr 27, 2011)

Drywall corners. We are contemplating, where absolutly needed, installing a trim / molding around the window, thereby hiding the edges of the blinds and the mounting rails. Our position is that is the window co's responsibility to make it right to our satisfaction.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

JohnnyLargo said:


> Drywall corners. We are contemplating, where absolutly needed, installing a trim / molding around the window, thereby hiding the edges of the blinds and the mounting rails. Our position is that is the window co's responsibility to make it right to our satisfaction.


I think if you pointed out prior to the install that you wished to reuse the blinds, then you have a good point. If not, then I think maybe you could ask for a break on the molding install.


----------



## JohnnyLargo (Apr 27, 2011)

And there in lies the issue. At no time were we informed we wouldn't be able to re-install the existing blinds as they had been, and the problem wasn't discovered until after the install! Perhaps in their mind they knew the blinds wouldn't work, and just forgot to tell us or ignored it to make a sale! Ah well....wasn't sure if anyone else had run into the problem and how they solved it. (the blinds are vertical by the way, re-read a previous suggestion)


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

why didn't you ask if it was important to you?they were there to change your windows,not hang your blinds:no:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

JohnnyLargo said:


> And there in lies the issue. At no time were we informed we wouldn't be able to re-install the existing blinds as they had been, and the problem wasn't discovered until after the install! Perhaps in their mind they knew the blinds wouldn't work, and just forgot to tell us or ignored it to make a sale! Ah well....wasn't sure if anyone else had run into the problem and how they solved it. (the blinds are vertical by the way, re-read a previous suggestion)


Sadly, this is one of the many times that the consumer failed, not the contractor. Sure, you didn't know to ask about the blinds, you assumed that it would work. 

There is NO way that this was your window contractor's fault or responsibility to do ANYTHING about the blinds. For all you know, they assumed that your were going to replace them.

This is one of those, 'that sucks' situations. Chalk it up to a lesson hard learned (I know how expen$ive window treatments are, so it was a costly one). We've all had those, 'if I only thought about it first' moments (check out my signature line). 

The only thing to do is take responsibility and do it better next time.

Good luck, I'm sure you'll find a creative situation.


----------



## Window-wizard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Your blinds*

I have 25 years of experience, selling and installing very high end replacement windows, about 6000 units per year. I never respond to any of these chatrooms, I do however read them ...mostly for enjoyment because I love reading how silly some issues are. 
Johnny your issue is NOT silly and is 100% the fault of the sales person, the measure man that came back for the "build" measurements as well as the company in whole. The sales person not only should have told you the good, the bad and the ugly about your window project, there should also be a clause in the companies contract under "Terms and Conditions" dealings with issues like this, but that's water under the bridge now. This issue is 100% the company’s problem not to mention their lack of professionalism. Your blinds were up when they came to your house to give the estimate and the measure man saw it as well. They do this everyday; homeowners may do it once or twice in a lifetime. You paid for professional services, not just windows. None of our sales are accepted by my company without photos of both inside and outside of at least one opening in the house on any sale we make, thus there are 3 other people internally that must view these photos if in case a sale was made by a junior sales person who is still learning is one reason. I hate when this happens to homeowners and please pay no mind to the replies I saw saying this is your fault and not the companies, that is 100% false. In a court of law you win ...period. I need a little more info too help you. First how did you pay for this professional service, cash, finance, credit card? Secondly where are you located, State and town is all I need. If you wish you may contact me via email since there are issues here I choose not to discuss openly in a chatroom. For now just please answer my questions, that's a start. On the other hand I must also say, if you got a few estimates and choose the lowest price, ...this is what happens, if in fact you did that.


----------

